# Whatt now?



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Paid done my sig, so what now? I cant see anything in the sponsors section?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dpblackpool said:


> Paid done my sig, so what now? I cant see anything in the sponsors section?


Hi, Neither can any one, probably not updated yet from last outage.
Hoggy.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

do we get a blue username?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Premier Site Sponsors section working fine for me :?


----------

